# WTD: Single Speed 58cm/60cm.



## gb155 (17 Nov 2010)

Morning all

Im looking for a single speed, with drops (Ideally) fixed or not, needs to be 58cm or 60cm...Cash waiting...Please PM

Thanks 

Gaz


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2010)

Blimey - you're buying & selling lots of bikes at the moment! 

How about a new 2010 Specialized Langster for £379.99?


----------



## gb155 (17 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Blimey - you're buying & selling lots of bikes at the moment!
> 
> How about a new 2010 Specialized Langster for £379.99?



LOL- I go though phases, Plus, I have a payout from when I got hit by a van, so it gives me the chance to update my bikes , when normally I wouldnt be able to afford to.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## potsy (17 Nov 2010)

Gaz is starting to look like one of those dodgy Ebay sellers with all his recent transactions


Somebody call crime stoppers


----------



## gb155 (17 Nov 2010)

potsy said:


> Gaz is starting to look like one of those dodgy Ebay sellers with all his recent transactions
> 
> 
> Somebody call crime stoppers



Cheeky :-)

Tho I must admit it does look dodgy LOL


----------



## montage (19 Nov 2010)

I'm considering selling this around christmas time
http://www.cyclechat...d-bike-project/

Depends if I get a suitable replacement - I love the bike to bits but fixed gear with dodgy knees around lancaster hills = no no

PS it is a 58cm....I'm 6'2.5 and it's a fairly aggressive riding position.
By "around christmas" I mean middle of jan .... if you aren't sorted by then get in touch


----------



## gaz (19 Nov 2010)

montage said:


> I'm considering selling this around christmas time
> http://www.cyclechat...d-bike-project/
> 
> Depends if I get a suitable replacement - I love the bike to bits but fixed gear with dodgy knees around lancaster hills = no no
> ...



i might be interested in that if gaz is sorted.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Nov 2010)

He'll be after a recumbent next..........then a BMX.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2010)

dan_bo said:


> He'll be after a recumbent next..........then a BMX.


Maybe even a full-suspension fixed gear downhill recumbent trike?


----------



## montage (19 Nov 2010)

gaz said:


> i might be interested in that if gaz is sorted.



I'll let you know


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Maybe even a full-suspension fixed gear downhill recumbent trike?



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## gb155 (19 Nov 2010)

montage said:


> I'll let you know



Gaz, Monty, Im Pretty sure I have been sorted out now, but just in case, how much mate ?


----------

